# Problem Installing 11-REL on Hyper-V - VDVD periph. destroyed



## poorandunlucky (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi,

so when I try to install 11-REL on a Hyper-V VM, it boots and all, but then it gets an unknown signal from the virtual DVD drive, the kernel panics, and DVD drive gets destroyed, the boot process ends there...

The screenshot is "booting from DVD", like when trying to install on a bare drive...


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jul 13, 2017)

This is something people are aware of... there's no support for the UEFI/EFI somewhere...  It's documented... also somewhere.

I know, I'm awesome!  : D


----------

